# Do you laugh during sex?



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

So last night my H briefly tried something new.... I'll just say I am not an acrobat and we are not performers in a circus porn. So I guided him back to a more normal position. Right after we were done, we laughed about that little stunt. Anyway, it was fun to be able to laugh at it and neither of us get offended 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Heck ya we laugh.

There is a lot of funny stuff going on. Take it too seriously and it's not as much fun.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh yeah.
We always at ourselves, usually when joints pop during some of out more "acrobatic" attempts.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

DanF - That's what we were laughing about that could've happened! Or getting his head tangled up in the ceiling fan . Too old for that...maybe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

DanF said:


> Oh yeah.
> We always at ourselves, usually when joints pop during some of out more "acrobatic" attempts.


We're both have wicked senses of humor and laugh quite a bit, in and out of bed. That said, one of my ankles has a tendency to pop very loudly, right after I finish and you could say it cracks us up :rofl:.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We laugh a lot. Especially when our bodies are sweaty and make a fart sound when coming together.

yea, I'm 5.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We laugh a lot. Especially when our bodies are sweaty and make a fart sound when coming together.
> 
> yea, I'm 5.


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Trying to think about this and I would say no. I think we both are very serious during sex.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We laugh a lot. Especially when our bodies are sweaty and make a fart sound when coming together.
> 
> yea, I'm 5.


I can help but giggle like a toddler when that happens. Sex can start out serious but as soon as the fart sound happens we go from adults to being back in the 1st grade.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sex is serious business. No laughing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Sex is serious business. No laughing.


No talking or drinking neither.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

that_girl said:


> No talking or drinking neither.


that's why duct tape over the mouth


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

We don't laugh during but we crack up afterwards.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> that's why duct tape over the mouth


Duct tape is a bad thing during sex?


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

that_girl said:


> We laugh a lot. Especially when our bodies are sweaty and make a fart sound when coming together.
> 
> yea, I'm 5.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Debbie Roxs (Dec 30, 2011)

We laugh especially when we knock the picture off the wall or practically fall off the bed (who knew silk sheets could be so slippery?)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We laugh when one of us has to pee. That the WORST feeling!! One of us will slow down and get that look on our face and the other person will say NO! YOU CAN'T PEE and keep going which basically makes you want to piss yourself. LOLLL We'll laugh and wrestle away from the other person and sprint to the bathroom.

Yea, we're weird.


----------

